# Hi, I am new member. Indian living abroad



## Radha (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi Lovely women out there,

I am here to discuss my marriage issues and suggestions while I am to make a decision on applying for divorce.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Greetings. We will be here for you.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Greetings. We will be here for you.


He said lovely women, not a handsome Brit!



Lilith-


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Radha said:


> Hi Lovely women out there,
> 
> I am here to discuss my marriage issues and suggestions while I am to make a decision on applying for divorce.


Welcome to TAM. What are your marriage issues.

As SunCMars pointed out, not all the posters here are women. At least half, if not more are men.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Radha said:


> Hi Lovely women out there,
> 
> I am here to discuss my marriage issues and suggestions while I am to make a decision on applying for divorce.


Where do you live, @Radha? Advice, especially on subjects like divorce, are very often country specific.


----------

